# Keyboarb & Mouse !



## Revolution (Nov 12, 2008)

I am going to buy a keyboard and a mouse.
My budget max 1K.....
Please suggest me good one.
Please post with link or picture.
Thank you !!!


----------



## skippednote (Nov 12, 2008)

+1
logitech duo rs. 700 
will post link later as i'm on mobile.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm not getting the link but you can just enquire in the market, there was a model from logitech which cost around Rs 1100, the model is not listed on www.theitdepot.com.


----------



## RMN (Nov 12, 2008)

just get any Mouse Keyboard combo for your budget....just make sure its a Logi or Microsoft.
you need to look too much into it only if your going for high end ones.!

im using  Logitech Combo EX-90 (wireless)...it costed around 1.4k...and its really nice.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 13, 2008)

*Here are some images.....*


*Microsoft Comfort Curve 2000*
*i171.photobucket.com/albums/u307/HolyRipper/Hardware/MicrosoftComfortCurve2000.jpg

*Logitech G1 Desktop*
*i171.photobucket.com/albums/u307/HolyRipper/Hardware/LogitechG1Desktop.jpg

*Microsoft Wired Optical Desktop 500*
*i171.photobucket.com/albums/u307/HolyRipper/Hardware/MicrosoftWiredDesktop500.jpg

*Logitech Internet 350 Desktop*
*i171.photobucket.com/albums/u307/HolyRipper/Hardware/LogitechInternet350USBDesktopMousea.jpg

*Logitech Deluxe 250 Desktop*
*i171.photobucket.com/albums/u307/HolyRipper/Hardware/LogitechDeluxe250Desktop.jpg 

*Please* *if there is any other suggestions !!!*


----------



## MenTaLLyMenTaL (Nov 13, 2008)

man all keyboards and mice are same. just go to a shop and pick the one which looks good to u. even intex mice r good. ive 2 of them, both work excellent.


----------



## Raccoon (Nov 13, 2008)

Microsoft Wired Optical Desktop 500 - I have this keyboard! Bought it few months ago... without the mouse. I'm not very happy with it. Seems to be of fairly average quality... finish isnt great and the lettering is kinda faint. However, it has a "tolerable" feel for touch typists. I was expecting a little more from MS... esp. since they price their products higher. Their higher models may be good though. The comfort curve for eg. should be v comfortable...

And all Keyboards and mice ARE NOT the same!!! For eg. I had this iBall multimedia keyboard which was worse than junk. There were times I almost made a projectile of it thru the window! In a nutshell, it had a horrible feel, totally flat keys, bad shape, very bad feel, letters faded off in weeks, and finally it totally died the moment it was out of warranty. I have found a lot of iBall products to be of very low quality... keep far away from this low quality brand.

Have not heard good things about Intex either. I'd just avoid it.

When buying a keyboard one of the most important things is to check for the tactile feel. Also see if the buttons have proper depressions. Check how it feels while typing. Check the resistance of the keys, etc, etc. All this is VERY important if you are a touch typist.

IMHO, perhaps a logitech with the right shape would be the best bet.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks for your comments !
Please someone post the price of the above products.....


----------

